# [DUBBIO] kde 3.4

## CLod

come faccio a dirgli di emergere kde-3.4.0 ?

se gli do un normale emerge lui mi prende il 3.3.2

----------

## <adn>

Qui trovi la risposta:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-296243-highlight-masked.html

----------

## CLod

mi da questo errore smascherando:

!!! Problem in kde-base/kde-3.4.0 dependencies.

!!! "Specific key requires an operator (kde-base/kde-3.4.0) (try adding an '=')" exceptions

----------

## dappiu

Fai un emerge sync che dovrebbero averlo smascherato.

Poi dai

```

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86 emerge kde

```

----------

## CLod

ok grazie

così è partito

però ho ancora un dubbio

xkè se dopo aver syncronizzato il portage-tree e facendo un emerge --update world non mi ha trovato kde da aggiornare?

----------

## dappiu

Per lo stesso motivo per cui hai dovuto aggiungere ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86

Il pacchetto è mascherato, in fase di testing, mentre con emerge -u world ti aggiorna i pacchetti alla versione stabile (non mascherati)

----------

## CLod

chiarissimo, thx

se faccio modifiche ai file .masked e .unmasked, poi quando lancio un sync me li rigenera in base al portage-tree appena scaricato?

cioè le modifiche che faccio vengono eliminate?

----------

## dappiu

Posso essere sicuro che con un emerge sync aggiorna anche il file /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask, ma non mi ricordo se vale lo stesso per package.unmask

----------

## X-Act!

i file in /etc/portage NON vengono modificati da emerge sync (è per questo che stanno lì)!

----------

## alexzndr

Inoltre evita di usare ACCEPT_KEYWORDS in quanto e' deprecato.

Utilizza escusivamente il file /etc/portage/package.keywords.

ciao ciao

----------

## <adn>

 *CLod wrote:*   

> ok grazie
> 
> così è partito
> 
> però ho ancora un dubbio
> ...

 

KDE non viene mai upgradato, indipendentemente se è masked o stable.

Infatti è necessario eliminarre a "manina" la versione precedente.

Fai una ricerca nei post, troverai anche degli script che "automatizzano" il processo di eliminazione. 

Sappi che dalla 3.4 è possibile fare l'emerge delle singole applicazioni che lo costituiscono, anche questo lo trovi nel forum.

Ciao

----------

## CLod

fino ad ora kde me lo ha sempre aggiornato facendo emerge --update kde

----------

## neryo

leggi questo per migliorare l'utilizzo di portage... https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-225737.html

 :Wink:  ciauz

----------

## <adn>

 *CLod wrote:*   

> fino ad ora kde me lo ha sempre aggiornato facendo emerge --update kde

 

Il fatto che non venisse automaticamente updatato l'ho letto in più post ed è quello che mi è successo in un mio passaggio alla release successiva.

Prova a dare dopo l'emerge della 3.4 uno di questi comandi

# epm -qa | grep kde 

# qpkg -I -v kde

Se poi ti risulta installata solo la 3.4 meglio, in questo caso come non detto ho imparato qualcosa di nuovo.

Ciao

----------

## gutter

@CLod: la prossima volta facciamola una piccola ricerca sul forum prima di postare.

----------

## X-Drum

 *CLod wrote:*   

> fino ad ora kde me lo ha sempre aggiornato facendo emerge --update kde

 

perche' gli aggiornamenti (3.3.1-r1,-r2,-rx) appunto appartenenvano sullo stesso slot

release != tra loro, vanno sempre su slot differenti.....

----------

## CLod

kde-3.4 a posto

ora vorrei elimianare il 3.3.2

ho provato con unmerge ma mi dice che non c'è nulla da togliere e lo stesso con unclepine

----------

## gutter

Cosa ti dice:

```
etcav -v kde
```

----------

## CLod

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Cosa ti dice:
> 
> ```
> etcav -v kde
> ```
> ...

 

che comando è etcav?

----------

## X-Drum

 *CLod wrote:*   

>  *gutter wrote:*   Cosa ti dice:
> 
> ```
> etcav -v kde
> ```
> ...

 

intedeva dire etcat un banale errore di digitazione

----------

## gutter

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> intedeva dire etcat un banale errore di digitazione

 

Esatto, me ne scuso.

----------

## X-Drum

 *gutter wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Esatto, me ne scuso.

 

ti scusi? e di cosa? è solo un errore di battitura ^_^

----------

## neryo

Sto provando kde 3.4 r1 e per ora sembra andare proprio da favola!  :Laughing:  Sto prendendo in condiderazioni di tornare ad usare kde....  :Wink: 

----------

## CLod

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

>  *CLod wrote:*    *gutter wrote:*   Cosa ti dice:
> 
> ```
> etcav -v kde
> ```
> ...

 

non ce l'ho

in che pacchetto sta?

----------

## neryo

 *CLod wrote:*   

> 
> 
> non ce l'ho
> 
> in che pacchetto sta?

 

app-portage/gentoolkit

----------

## CLod

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Cosa ti dice:
> 
> ```
> etcav -v kde
> ```
> ...

 

*  kde-base/kde :

        [   ] 3.2.3 (3.2)

        [   ] 3.3.1 (3.3)

        [   ] 3.3.2 (3.3)

        [M~ ] 3.4.0_rc1 (3.4)

        [M I] 3.4.0 (3.4)

----------

## gutter

Hai solo la 3.4 installata quindi non vedo cosa dovresti togliere.

----------

## CLod

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Hai solo la 3.4 installata quindi non vedo cosa dovresti togliere.

 

ma ci accedo tranquillamente alla 3.3.2 e in effetti sotto /usr/kde/kde3.3.2 c'è ancora tutto

----------

## gutter

Posta un:

```
ls -l /var/db/pkg/kde-base/
```

----------

## maninthebox1

Visto che è capitato...volevo chiedere una cosetta...

Usare ACCEPT_KEYWORDS non è deprecated?  :Smile: 

----------

## CLod

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Posta un:
> 
> ```
> ls -l /var/db/pkg/kde-base/
> ```
> ...

 

```

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 Nov 11 18:04 arts-1.2.2

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 Feb 23 22:55 arts-1.3.2

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 Mar 24 20:16 arts-3.4.0

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 Nov 11 18:13 kde-3.2.2

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 Mar 25 07:23 kde-3.4.0

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 Nov 23 16:50 kde-env-3-r3

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 Nov 12 13:39 kdeaccessibility-3.2.2

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 Feb 24 06:46 kdeaccessibility-3.3.2

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 Nov 11 18:11 kdeaddons-3.2.2

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 Feb 24 08:27 kdeaddons-3.3.2

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 Mar 25 05:20 kdeaddons-3.4.0

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 Nov 12 13:39 kdeadmin-3.2.2

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 Feb 24 07:36 kdeadmin-3.3.2

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 Mar 25 03:48 kdeadmin-3.4.0

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 Nov 12 13:39 kdeartwork-3.2.2

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 Feb 24 07:45 kdeartwork-3.3.2

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 Mar 24 23:22 kdeartwork-3.4.0

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 Nov 11 18:05 kdebase-3.2.2

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 Feb 24 01:47 kdebase-3.3.2-r1

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 Mar 24 23:14 kdebase-3.4.0

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 Mar 24 21:42 kdebase-pam-4

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 Nov 12 13:40 kdeedu-3.2.2

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 Feb 24 09:11 kdeedu-3.3.2-r1

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 Mar 25 06:57 kdeedu-3.4.0

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 Nov 12 13:40 kdegames-3.2.2

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 Feb 24 06:42 kdegames-3.3.2

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 Mar 24 23:52 kdegames-3.4.0

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 Nov 12 13:41 kdegraphics-3.2.2

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 Feb 24 05:25 kdegraphics-3.3.2-r2

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 Mar 25 02:32 kdegraphics-3.4.0

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 Nov 11 18:04 kdelibs-3.2.2-r1

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 Mar 22 00:31 kdelibs-3.3.2-r7

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 Mar 24 21:38 kdelibs-3.4.0

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 Nov 12 13:43 kdemultimedia-3.2.2-r1

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 Feb 24 02:44 kdemultimedia-3.3.2

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 Mar 25 04:48 kdemultimedia-3.4.0

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 Nov 12 13:43 kdenetwork-3.2.2

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 Feb 24 06:16 kdenetwork-3.3.2

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 Mar 25 03:32 kdenetwork-3.4.0

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 Nov 12 13:44 kdepim-3.2.2

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 Feb 24 04:20 kdepim-3.3.2

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 Mar 25 01:39 kdepim-3.4.0

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 Nov 11 18:07 kdetoys-3.2.2

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 Feb 24 08:31 kdetoys-3.3.2

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 Mar 25 03:38 kdetoys-3.4.0

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 Nov 11 18:07 kdeutils-3.2.2

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 Feb 24 08:07 kdeutils-3.3.2

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 Mar 25 07:22 kdeutils-3.4.0

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 Feb 24 07:24 kdewebdev-3.3.2

```

----------

## gutter

Mi sembra strano che ci sia ancora il pacchetto nel database ma emerge non lo veda. 

A questo punto la cosa che puoi fare è provare a toglierlo manualmente oppure soluzione più lunga installarlo e poi disinstallarlo.

Ma nessuna delle due mi convince molto  :Confused: 

----------

## xchris

sembra che /var/db/pkg abbia dei problemi

posta questo

```

ls -lah /var/db/pkg/kde-base/kdepim-3.2.2/ 

```

poi posta

```

unclepine -u -v

```

```

unclepine -db kdebase

```

unclepine dovrebbe vederli...

se non li vede e' perche' sono corrotti.

ciao

----------

## CLod

```

# ls -lah /var/db/pkg/kde-base/kdepim-3.2.2/

total 220K

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root 4.0K Nov 12 13:44 .

drwxr-xr-x  51 root root 4.0K Mar 25 12:36 ..

-rw-r--r--   1 root root    9 Nov 12 13:44 CATEGORY

-rw-r--r--   1 root root    1 Nov 12 13:44 CBUILD

-rw-r--r--   1 root root    4 Nov 12 13:44 CC

-rw-r--r--   1 root root    2 Nov 12 13:44 CDEPEND

-rw-r--r--   1 root root   37 Nov 12 13:44 CFLAGS

-rw-r--r--   1 root root   18 Nov 12 13:44 CHOST

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 109K Nov 12 13:44 CONTENTS

-rw-r--r--   1 root root    4 Nov 12 13:44 COUNTER

-rw-r--r--   1 root root    4 Nov 12 13:44 CXX

-rw-r--r--   1 root root   37 Nov 12 13:44 CXXFLAGS

-rw-r--r--   1 root root  311 Nov 12 13:44 DEPEND

-rw-r--r--   1 root root   15 Nov 12 13:44 IUSE

-rw-r--r--   1 root root    6 Nov 12 13:44 LICENSE

-rw-r--r--   1 root root    2 Nov 12 13:44 PDEPEND

-rw-r--r--   1 root root   13 Nov 12 13:44 PF

-rw-r--r--   1 root root    1 Nov 12 13:44 PKGUSE

-rw-r--r--   1 root root    1 Nov 12 13:44 PROVIDE

-rw-r--r--   1 root root  212 Nov 12 13:44 RDEPEND

-rw-r--r--   1 root root    4 Nov 12 13:44 SLOT

-rw-r--r--   1 root root  333 Nov 12 13:44 USE

-rw-r--r--   1 root root  16K Nov 12 13:44 environment.bz2

-rw-r--r--   1 root root  763 Nov 12 13:44 kdepim-3.2.2.ebuild
```

```

>>> Building Virtuals

>>> Reading dependencies files from /var/db/pkg/ /var/cache/edb/dep/usr/portage/ (mix mode)

!!! Using only info from /var/db/pkg for: sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.9-r1

!!! Using only info from /var/db/pkg for: app-admin/sysklogd-1.4.1-r10

!!! Using only info from /var/db/pkg for: sys-apps/setserial-2.17-r2

!!! Using only info from /var/db/pkg for: sys-apps/attr-2.4.7-r1

!!! Using only info from /var/db/pkg for: sys-apps/acl-2.2.13-r1

!!! Using only info from /var/db/pkg for: kde-base/kdelibs-3.2.2-r1

!!! Using only info from /var/db/pkg for: kde-base/arts-1.2.2

!!! Using only info from /var/db/pkg for: kde-base/kdegraphics-3.2.2

!!! Using only info from /var/db/pkg for: kde-base/kdebase-3.2.2

!!! Using only info from /var/db/pkg for: kde-base/kdeaccessibility-3.2.2

!!! Using only info from /var/db/pkg for: kde-base/kdeedu-3.2.2

!!! Using only info from /var/db/pkg for: kde-base/kdeutils-3.2.2

!!! Using only info from /var/db/pkg for: kde-base/kdetoys-3.2.2

!!! Using only info from /var/db/pkg for: kde-base/kdeartwork-3.2.2

!!! Using only info from /var/db/pkg for: kde-base/kdepim-3.2.2

!!! Using only info from /var/db/pkg for: kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.2.2-r1

!!! Using only info from /var/db/pkg for: kde-base/kdenetwork-3.2.2

!!! Using only info from /var/db/pkg for: kde-base/kdeaddons-3.2.2

!!! Using only info from /var/db/pkg for: kde-base/kdeadmin-3.2.2

!!! Using only info from /var/db/pkg for: kde-base/kdegames-3.2.2

!!! Using only info from /var/db/pkg for: kde-base/kde-3.2.2

!!! Using only info from /var/db/pkg for: app-crypt/cryptplug-0.3.16

!!! Using only info from /var/db/pkg for: dev-java/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1

>>> Resolving dependencies

>>> Reading world file in /var/lib/portage/world

>>> Reading system packages and dependecies

Unlinked Packages: 49

        * app-admin/sudo-1.6.7_p5

        * app-admin/sysklogd-1.4.1-r10

        * app-arch/sharutils-4.2.1-r10

        * app-crypt/cryptplug-0.3.16

        * app-text/sgml-common-0.6.3-r4

        * dev-java/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1 (S):  old slot

        * dev-libs/libxml-1.8.17-r2

        * dev-libs/ucl-1.01-r1

        * dev-perl/libnet-1.16

        * kde-base/arts-1.2.2

        * kde-base/kde-3.2.2 (W):  old slot

        * kde-base/kdeaccessibility-3.2.2 (W):  old slot

        * kde-base/kdeaddons-3.2.2

        * kde-base/kdeaddons-3.3.2

        * kde-base/kdeadmin-3.2.2 (W):  old slot

        * kde-base/kdeadmin-3.3.2 (W):  old slot

        * kde-base/kdeartwork-3.2.2 (W):  old slot

        * kde-base/kdeartwork-3.3.2 (W):  old slot

        * kde-base/kdebase-3.2.2 (W):  old slot

        * kde-base/kdebase-3.3.2-r1 (W):  old slot

        * kde-base/kdeedu-3.2.2 (W):  old slot

        * kde-base/kdeedu-3.3.2-r1 (W):  old slot

        * kde-base/kdegames-3.2.2 (W):  old slot

        * kde-base/kdegames-3.3.2 (W):  old slot

        * kde-base/kdegraphics-3.2.2 (W):  old slot

        * kde-base/kdegraphics-3.3.2-r2 (W):  old slot

        * kde-base/kdelibs-3.2.2-r1

        * kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.2.2-r1 (W):  old slot

        * kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.3.2 (W):  old slot

        * kde-base/kdenetwork-3.2.2 (W):  old slot

        * kde-base/kdenetwork-3.3.2 (W):  old slot

        * kde-base/kdepim-3.2.2 (W):  old slot

        * kde-base/kdepim-3.3.2 (W):  old slot

        * kde-base/kdetoys-3.2.2 (W):  old slot

        * kde-base/kdetoys-3.3.2 (W):  old slot

        * kde-base/kdeutils-3.2.2 (W):  old slot

        * kde-base/kdeutils-3.3.2 (W):  old slot

        * kde-base/kdewebdev-3.3.2

        * media-libs/libungif-4.1.3

        * media-libs/xine-lib-1_rc8-r1

        * media-libs/xvid-0.9.1 (W):  old slot

        * net-misc/dhcpcd-1.3.22_p4-r5

        * sys-apps/acl-2.2.13-r1

        * sys-apps/attr-2.4.7-r1

        * sys-apps/fbset-2.1

        * sys-apps/setserial-2.17-r2

        * sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.10-r6 (W):  old slot

        * sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.9-r1 (W):  old slot

        * sys-libs/db-4.1.25_p1-r4 (S):  old slot

```

```

kde-base/kdebase-3.2.2

NEEDED BY:

        * kde-base/kde-3.2.2 (W)

        * kde-base/kdeadmin-3.2.2 (W)

        * kde-base/kdeartwork-3.2.2 (W)

        * kde-base/kdegraphics-3.2.2 (W)

        * kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.2.2-r1 (W)

        * kde-base/kdenetwork-3.2.2 (W)

        * kde-base/kdeutils-3.2.2 (W)

        * WORLD FILE

kde-base/kdebase-3.3.2-r1

NEEDED BY:

        * kde-base/kdeadmin-3.3.2 (W)

        * kde-base/kdeartwork-3.3.2 (W)

        * kde-base/kdegraphics-3.3.2-r2 (W)

        * kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.3.2 (W)

        * kde-base/kdenetwork-3.3.2 (W)

        * kde-base/kdeutils-3.3.2 (W)

        * kde-base/kdewebdev-3.3.2

        * WORLD FILE

kde-base/kdebase-3.4.0

NEEDED BY:

        * app-cdr/k3b-0.11.18 (W)

        * kde-base/kde-3.4.0 (W)

        * kde-base/kdeadmin-3.4.0 (W)

        * kde-base/kdeartwork-3.4.0 (W)

        * kde-base/kdegraphics-3.4.0 (W)

        * kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.4.0 (W)

        * kde-base/kdenetwork-3.4.0 (W)

        * kde-base/kdepim-3.3.2 (W)

        * kde-base/kdepim-3.4.0 (W)

        * kde-base/kdeutils-3.4.0 (W)

        * WORLD FILE

```

----------

## xchris

mi sembra sia tutto integro....

infatti unclepine te li segna per la rimozione.

prova a postare

```

emerge -Cp kdebase

```

Non togliere la "p"  :Wink: 

ciao

----------

## CLod

credo di aver risolto

cmq unclepine -u -v mi trova tutti i pacchetti che non mi servono + e che posso quindi eliminare?

----------

## xchris

 *CLod wrote:*   

> 
> 
> cmq unclepine -u -v mi trova tutti i pacchetti che non mi servono + e che posso quindi eliminare?

 

in teoria si...  :Smile: 

pero' su un sistema non amministrato in modo "corretto" puo' dare problemi

ad esempio ti segna sysklog per la rimozione e sudo.

Se sei sicuro che non ti servano procedi pure... altrimenti mettili nel wolrd file.

Ciao

----------

